
Show HN: Log, inspect and debug HTTP/HTTPS requests and webhooks the easy way - aogl
https://log.ao.gl
======
guessmyname
Vulnerable to very simple XSS:

    
    
        curl https://log.ao.gl/?log=3402343388 \
        -X POST -d '<script>alert(1)</script>'

~~~
aogl
..not anymore ;)

------
ziikutv
I sent a request but the timestamp shows it was sent 5 hours ago.

~~~
aogl
What timezone are you in? I think it shows according to UTC at the moment.
I'll make a note to adjust that ;)

~~~
ziikutv
EST. Apologies for the delay

